# Got my reflash for CTD frequent regens......



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Interesting, keep us posted.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine has gone to zero a couple times. Interesting to know they had a reflash to fix that. Did they give you a TSB number or anything?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/163698-strange-regen-events.html


----------



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

I am interested as i regen every 150 miles or so. It is not "normal", but has been going on for 6 months or so. Car used to get 600-800 miles between regens. It is annoying because it reduces my mileage. right now lifetime average is 39 mpg.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> A Lil history here: 2015 CTD with 4500 miles. I started getting frequent regens about a month ago. SC II was revealing frequent regens at less than 100 miles between regens. I was literally getting regens at 60-70 miles between regens. No tune, just totally stock CTD running BP or Shell diesel ( bio mix only here in IL) . Took to dealer and advised of issue and also Batt Saver warning on DIC.
> 
> Got vehicle back and discovered that they replaced alternator due to low output and reflash firmware due to frequent regens. On way home, had regen and soot mass went all the way to 0 , which it had never done before. Regen was typical regen , I had just never seen 0 on the soot mass gauge like I did today. Car felt strong and some of the hesitation off idle when stepping on accelerator was gone. Will provide more review when I've had chance to put some miles on it. Was also advised that when Cruze diesels are brought in for service, a lot of info and tech discussion goes to GM direct and very little diagnosis at dealer. Found that interesting.
> 
> They cleared my avg 50 on DIC, so I'll get a chance to start monitoring fuel mileage a new. I was at 48.1 when I dropped car off, so mileage (50 avg) did not seem to be suffering much even with prior frequent regens.


You've mentioned that you're using bio mix diesel fuel, this may explain why you're having so many regens on short trips.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> Mine has gone to zero a couple times. Interesting to know they had a reflash to fix that. Did they give you a TSB number or anything?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-gen1-diesel-technical-discussion/163698-strange-regen-events.html





pacolino said:


> You've mentioned that you're using bio mix diesel fuel, this may explain why you're having so many regens on short trips.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


No TSB @diesel , just indicated reflash of ECM. 

Well, it's funny you ask @pacolino. Currently, I am in IL where they only sell bio blend. Guess what?? Just the past hour ago, found a Phillips 66 selling neat #2. No bio, no nothing, just straight neat # 2. Just filled up with 8 gallons so will see how she does on neat diesel. Here, Shell and BP use bio blend, so to find neat diesel is like a Unicorn here. The neat was 10 cents a gallon more, but I can live with that.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

That's gone make a difference, you'll see, here in Canada we don't have biodiesel.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

pacolino said:


> That's gone make a difference, you'll see, here in Canada we don't have biodiesel.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk



Ive had car since Nov. (7 months) Near impossible here to find neat diesel. Has a lot to do with farmers in IL and legislation. I guess I'll just have to pay a lil more and drive to get it. There's three major refineries in Chicagoland area and two are making bio and bio blend. One making neat diesel.

i hope you're right @pacolino as I believe that fuel type and octane (cetane here) do make difference. In wife's gas car, the difference in operation and performance between 87, 89 and 93 is dramatic and not just on the butt-dyno.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

pacolino said:


> That's gone make a difference, you'll see, here in Canada we don't have biodiesel.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


canada does, its the law


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

boraz said:


> canada does, its the law


 It is as rare as hen's teeth. There are two stations in Toronto that supposedly sell it but too far for me to go check. I'd try a tank if it was available....


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

GlennGlenn said:


> Was also advised that when Cruze diesels are brought in for service, a lot of info and tech discussion goes to GM direct and very little diagnosis at dealer. Found that interesting.


That is interesting. It obviously means they're paying close attention to the Diesel's as a whole and are monitoring how they do.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> No TSB @*diesel* , just indicated reflash of ECM.
> 
> Well, it's funny you ask @*pacolino*. Currently, I am in IL where they only sell bio blend. Guess what?? Just the past hour ago, found a Phillips 66 selling neat #2. No bio, no nothing, just straight neat # 2. Just filled up with 8 gallons so will see how she does on neat diesel. Here, Shell and BP use bio blend, so to find neat diesel is like a Unicorn here. The neat was 10 cents a gallon more, but I can live with that.


never heard the term neat diesel, is this just plain #2 diesel ?


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

one of the slang definitions of neat is undiluted or straight or straight up, example I'll take my scotch neat, please. Neat is also the name of the animal we commonly refer to as a cow.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have been around and owned diesel cars since mid 80s, never heard the term neat diesel. I have heard #2 diesel and premium diesel and winterized diesel and bio diesel of various blends. I prefer just straight diesel.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am surprised you can buy non bio in IL, but I'll bet it has an effect.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> I am surprised you can buy non bio in IL, but I'll bet it has an effect.



Neat is Phillips term for their non-biodiesel. 

Yes, searched high and low, DuraMax and TDI forums. Finally, found #2 straight up diesel.


----------

